# What exfoliators do you use for your face?



## VivaGlow (Nov 21, 2019)

Did you know there are chemical and physical exfoliators you could use based on your skin type? What do you use for yours?


----------



## SKINCARE GUIDE (Dec 15, 2019)

If you are facing any problem then you can know more tips and tricks just visit http://blackheadremovalguide.com/


----------



## Glowingsunshine55 (Jul 8, 2020)

I tried using salicylic acid for over a month and tbh I didn't really notice an improvement. 

I then switched over to glycolic acid and wow!

I used GA for like a week and the improvement was drastic!

I'm taking a break from skincare acids for a while but GA is something I def plan on returning to in the near future!


----------

